# Hello from Long Island, NY!



## LIAlleyCat

New to the forum, but have been tip toeing into the suburban homesteading life for a few years now. I garden, can, and raise chickens here on my small plot in the 'burbs. Looking to get a bit more land to stretch out, but hard to save. Doing what I can with what I have now. 

Any others in my area? Would love to connect with some like minded folks. Some days I feel like the only who takes gardening classes at night or is reading Mother Earth News rather than watching Dancing with the Stars or whatever other 'reality' stuff on TV.


----------



## Woodpecker

LIAlleyCat said:


> New to the forum, but have been tip toeing into the suburban homesteading life for a few years now. I garden, can, and raise chickens here on my small plot in the 'burbs. Looking to get a bit more land to stretch out, but hard to save. Doing what I can with what I have now.
> 
> Any others in my area? Would love to connect with some like minded folks. Some days I feel like the only who takes gardening classes at night or is reading Mother Earth News rather than watching Dancing with the Stars or whatever other 'reality' stuff on TV.


I'm right here on the north shore of the island. Welcome!


----------



## Peace n Quiet

Welcome from Northeast PA... we bought our first herd of cows from a farm on Long Island!


----------



## light rain

Welcome from So. WI! Hope you find others who have similar interests. If you like figs, apparently there are lots of figs in the NYC area brought in by immigrants. Anyway, have a good spring planting season!


----------



## Vickie44

Welcome to Homesteading Today neighbor !


----------



## LIAlleyCat

Thanks all!

light rain - My neighbors used to grow figs when I was a kid and my current neighbors have a scraggly excuse for a fig tree in their yard. Hurricane Sandy wasn't kind to the area and poor thing just isn't recovering from being hit by another tree. 

Woodpecker, I'm on the North Shore too! Rocky Point for now though looking to downsize house & upsize property.


----------



## light rain

As long as the fig tree has living roots there is potential/life/hope. I am having trouble with my keyboard but there is a figs for fun site that could give you some support if you want to add figs to your meal plan. My keyboard won't let me type 4 without adding a b next to it. Lesson- don't drink wine and keyboard type at the same time..... :yuck: so. WI


----------



## Woodpecker

LIAlleyCat said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> light rain - My neighbors used to grow figs when I was a kid and my current neighbors have a scraggly excuse for a fig tree in their yard. Hurricane Sandy wasn't kind to the area and poor thing just isn't recovering from being hit by another tree.
> 
> Woodpecker, I'm on the North Shore too! Rocky Point for now though looking to downsize house & upsize property.


I'm in Town of Oyster Bay. Yes hurricane sandy was nasty to us.


----------



## mpena

Good day, I am in New York City. I am currently trying to find a new home for a Rooster that we have in a High School in Queens, would anyone know of a good place for this Rooster.


Thank You.


----------



## Redwolf897

just moved back to LI after being gone for over 30 yrs. plan is to homestead my parents place. my mom is still with us, but at 85 and a cancer and stroke survivor she has difficulty walking around the yard. I am on 2,25 acres in islip township. starting to look at things that need to be done and starting to clear up a ton of trees that have
fallen, and english ivy my dad planted a long time ago that has decided to attempt to take over the property.


----------



## GTX63

mpena said:


> Good day, I am in New York City. I am currently trying to find a new home for a Rooster that we have in a High School in Queens, would anyone know of a good place for this Rooster.
> 
> 
> Thank You.


Probably in a pot.


----------

